# Are you guys excited to watch Disney's new Maleficent movie?



## ShoaibShaikh (Mar 28, 2013)

After watching the trailer of Maleficent on YouTube, I am really excited to watch this movie. Angelina Jolie looks stunning in villainous role. This looks like it will be a great movie and this summers Blockbuster!. 

Can anyone tell me when is it going to release in UAE?


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm really excited, been looking forward to it for years, and would routinely follow the updates as they happened, from casting to first pics etc. 
I think this will be released in UAE end of May as it's a big release.


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

omar92 said:


> I'm really excited, been looking forward to it for years, and would routinely follow the updates as they happened, from casting to first pics etc.
> I think this will be released in UAE end of May as it's a big release.


Wow, that's really nice to know that even you are excited for the movie. Just watching this trailer again and again


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

ShoaibShaikh said:


> After watching the trailer of Maleficent on YouTube, I am really excited to watch this movie. Angelina Jolie looks stunning in villainous role. This looks like it will be a great movie and this summers Blockbuster!.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when is it going to release in UAE?



Hey, this movie is going to release on 29 May and I found all this information on the Facebook page of Italia Film Middle East. They are running contest for the movie Maleficent and the theme of the contest is very interesting - How Much Like Maleficent Do You Think You Are?.

I am super excited to see this movie, can't wait anymore for the movie to release!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

A quick look at Novo Cinemas (formerly Grand Cinemas) shows it releasing there on 29th May.


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> A quick look at Novo Cinemas (formerly Grand Cinemas) shows it releasing there on 29th May.




Thank you very much for sharing the information about the cinemas where it is going to be released.

Just few days left and I am really excited to watch this movie


----------



## Shahbaaz Shaikh (Apr 15, 2014)

I have really high expectations from this movie. I've been waiting for it pretty much since they announced it. And now Lana's singing the cover, it just makes me expect even more. Please, Disney, don't disappoint me!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Great. 3 trolls trolling each other. Pay for your ads.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Great. 3 trolls trolling each other.


All we need is a bridge with the words emblazoned on it 'Initial reviews of Malificent show its a poor imitation of Once Upon a Time, and not worth spending any money to see - avoid 1/10'

Then copied on everyones signature a few thousand times .....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Angelina is pretty....

pretty ugly in this movie that is.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Do they have a link for people who are not excited?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It's just another formulaic Disney children's film ffs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did anyone watch the new Godzilla and also X-Men Days of Future Past?

Fairy Tales are for Fairies


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I enjoy monster movies so thought Godzilla was very enjoyable, opening credits really clever. Can see it's not for a lot of people though. 

Can't wait to go to X-Men this week!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

JonGard said:


> I enjoy monster movies so thought Godzilla was very enjoyable, opening credits really clever. Can see it's not for a lot of people though.
> 
> Can't wait to go to X-Men this week!


I loved Godzilla! Now need to go back and pay closer attention to the opening credits 

Might be going for X-Men this week too. Also looking forward to Transformers 4 - Age of Extinction!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well, I have watched both already  I have mixed feelings about Godzilla, and liked X Men more. Though the timeline of the X Men thing has left me confused (as time travel always does).


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

Shahbaaz Shaikh said:


> I have really high expectations from this movie. I've been waiting for it pretty much since they announced it. And now Lana's singing the cover, it just makes me expect even more. Please, Disney, don't disappoint me!


I thought Angelina Jolie did really well playing Maleficent. Interesting story about Maleficent and why she is so mean. This movie even explains Sleeping Beauty. Beautiful Disney movie. I AM SEEING THIS AGAIN


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saw Maleficent a few days ago.
While I still enjoyed every minute of it, I have mixed feelings about the film. Angelina Jolie gave an excellent performance-she managed to stay true to the original 1959 character and give her own take of the character. Elle Fanning (Aurora) was also excellent, despite my reservations 
about her. Sam Riley (Diavel) was also a nice surprise. 

The bad: The film has major structural and plot holes. Loads of inconsistencies. Terrible script. The film couldn't decide on a tone, and as a result some parts feel disconnected from the rest. As for the 'changes'-while I can live with some revisionism, I cannot accept some changes that conflict with the original just because the scriptwriter was too lazy to bother.


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

On 6th of August, comes the next Disney Pixar film, Inside Out! I plan to see it with my friends on as it releases in Dubai! It looks fun and interesting. I love the brain freeze joke!  

Who else is going to see it this movie?


----------

